# How to modify Phoenix sounf card with DCC decoder for USAT SD70MAC



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello all everyone in MLS as specially as Greg,
I had put Phoenix sound cards into two my USAT SD70MAC. If I want to modify them with DCC control, what DCC decoder need and how to install ?
I would be looking forward for your great suggestion.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The phoenix sound units are DCC decoders.
You need the Phoenix programmer to make sound modifications and if you are not using MTS, turn off mts on this sound unit.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree with Dan, it is quite easy to adjust and change sound files with the Phoenix interface cable. When programing the drive decoder it is best to disconnect the sound decoder as some CV's are common.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He asked what decoder to use with the Phoenix. All the advice to get the Phoenix programmer is wise.

To the question posed, get a simple DCC decoder, I'd recommend a NCE D408, high current capacity, actually designed specifically for USAT high current motors.

When you install it, to make your life simple, add 2 switches, one to each decoder (NCE and Phoenix) so when on the programming track you can isolate the programming to just one decoder.

Any further questions, please contact my by private email since my help and opinions are clearly not always welcome here on MLS.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I for one do appreciate Greg's in put. I miss understood the original question. All good advice.


----------

